# Looking for volunteers to help grow this board



## jar546 (Sep 17, 2010)

I have been emailing the webmasters and others who are listed on many building code official association websites.

This is a very crude and almost spam like method.

Doing a Google search brings up dozens of BCOA websites that has all of the contact information we need.

I would like to know if someone would like the task of getting a mailing list together and sending an official request letter to the board of each of the BCOA's that we find asking them to place a link to us on their website and/or a mention in their correspondence with their members.  This will place official action on their agenda to link us from their website.

I have never asked for or taken 1 penny for this website and I still will not.  If several of you want to work together to accomplish this, I would appreciate it.  As a matter of fact hundreds of us would appreciate it.

This will allow us to grow the very important, informational forum to help elevate our industry into a profession.

Thank you


----------



## Daddy-0- (Sep 17, 2010)

My assistant B.O. is active with the VBCOA. I will ask him if they have any interest. They have a Message Board for Virginia questions that some here also use. Maybe they could add us to their links page or something. I will plant the seed but can't promise it will grow.


----------



## RJJ (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks Daddy-0-: Within each State exists ICC chapters and other code groups that we may not be reaching off of general search engines. With the help of members we can identify these groups and allow them to become involved. So our existing members are spread across the country and could very easily provide this site info to other groups. So members from all sections of the country are needed.


----------



## jar546 (Sep 18, 2010)

We have a volunteer that PM'd me and will doing a google search to get the mailing list of the building code official associations.  If anyone wants to help him, let me know and I will put the 2 of you together to work as a team if you like.


----------



## jpranch (Sep 18, 2010)

jar, WCBO has their annual meeting / seminar in Casper in November. I will get this item on the agenda.


----------



## jar546 (Sep 18, 2010)

Thank you.  Anyone who can get this on their associations agenda would be a great help.


----------



## peach (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm creating a "code corner" on our website, which will include a link to this website.  The only things I'm going to list are the really common, blatant code violations we see, and encourage readers to register and participate here.


----------



## NH09 (Sep 18, 2010)

I'll see if I can get this site mentioned at our next NHBOA meeting.


----------



## Daddy-0- (Sep 18, 2010)

JAR... I googled "Building code discussion board" last night and this place popped up #1 on the list. That should help.


----------



## RJJ (Sep 19, 2010)

What we really need is to reach out to others including ICC chapters, code organizations,DP's, Engineers etc. Groups that may not know we exist. Being #1 on google is fine, but not all are going to search in the manner listed.

The next area is the general public. People with building questions as they relate to code issues. In the public forum we will generate real time code questions and be able to inform the public of some of the benefits of code compliant installations.


----------



## fatboy (Sep 19, 2010)

I will propose to the CO Chapter that they add this link, they previously had a code forum, but seemed to have dropped it, most likely to inactivity. This would be a good addition to their webpage. Unfortunately (not really), I won't be at the next meeting, (in ASPEN), as I am hoping to be spending time with my son who will be home (as in deployment over) from that nasty place over there. (we are not supposed to talk dates, places) Sorry, sidetracked, I will try to get the link posted.


----------



## Fortner (Sep 20, 2010)

I just e mailed a link to my former Building Official who is also the president of our Inspector's Association. We currently have over 100 members.

http://www.nwgiaonline.org/Home_Page.html


----------



## jar546 (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks, keep working to get us listed on your association's website and in any correspondence such as mailers that go out.


----------



## Alias (Sep 20, 2010)

I posted the link to this site awhile back on the CALBO listserve.  Don't know if that helped or not.

Sue, the high desert denizen


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 20, 2010)

Any suggestions on a standard invitation letter they could post or forward to their members

342 chapters.

http://www.iccsafe.org/gr/content/Documents/Chapters/icc_chapters.pdf


----------



## jar546 (Sep 29, 2010)

Still looking for someone to put together a mailing list of associations that we can send a mailer to.  Our volunteer quit.


----------



## AegisFPE (Sep 29, 2010)

The information in the link from MLC for Washington chapters is different than as posted on the WABO website.  I don't know which is current - maybe mail to both!  Unfortunately, that's about all the help I can offer right now.



			
				Peach said:
			
		

> I'm creating a "code corner" on our website, which will include a link to this website. The only things I'm going to list are the really common, blatant code violations we see,


You may wish to add a link to MyBuildingPermit.com which includes "tips" sheets for some common Washington State Code issues, which may be similar to yours.


----------



## peach (Sep 29, 2010)

we'll add lots of links... I'm working on the base material for the common issues we frequently see.  Thanks Aegis!


----------



## jar546 (Sep 29, 2010)

I am working on a links page or section.  Waiting for a call from the IT company that I use for this site.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 27, 2010)

jar546 said:
			
		

> I am working on a links page or section. Waiting for a call from the IT company that I use for this site.


Jar

I see where the home page has an industry link but nothing there and unable to post a link. Is this ready to go and do you need help in monitoring and posting links. I am not real computor savy but would be willing to help with it.


----------



## jar546 (Dec 27, 2010)

Yeah, it never happened the way I planned it.  Did not want to spend any more money on the IT company to create it so it just went away.  There is 1 link page to the ICC and that is it.  Not sure how to do it.

As far as the list of associations that we were suppose to mail.  One person volunteered then quit.  It went nowhere.


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 27, 2010)

Jeff & MT:

maybe ideas could be generated in Website Discussion with a new thread or possibly a new topic section titled Links with separate catagories for Code Organizations, Chapters, Products etc... as long as it can be secure and heavely moderated so the porn doesn't start showing up on it.


----------



## Daddy-0- (Dec 31, 2010)

JAR,

There were some forum business cards floating around in Denver. Do you have a template or something? I have several people in the office that participate in the VBCOA forum and if I had some cards I know I could drum up some local business. We have a very large department and we are always bringing in people from other jurisdictions for classes and such. If you have a card template you can e-mail it to me and I will print some or P.M. me and I will give you my address. Let me know if that is something you want me to do. I am one of those folks who dropped the ball a little bit but I will pick up the slack now. Thanks


----------



## Daddy-0- (Dec 31, 2010)

Duplicate post


----------



## fatboy (Jan 1, 2011)

Daddy-O, shoot a PM to JP, I think he had a template for the card.


----------



## RJJ (Jan 1, 2011)

If not Pm me your address I still have some left!


----------

